# How long does it take peacocks to color up?



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I know it probably varies but on average once a juvy starts coloring up how long does it take for him to reach full color. I have a A. Stuartgranti Hansbaenschi. All of them at the store looked like females except for this one was starting to show some red and blue on his head.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

The peacocks vary as far as when they color up. I've never kept A. Stuartgranti Hansbaenschi so I can't speak on it.

I want to point out that once a single male starts to become dominant, it may keep other males from getting color. Often you will have to remove the dominant male and wait to see if another one will get color.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have seen some males start to color up at 1.5" when mixed with females. I also have males that are sub-dominant in my all male tank that are near 3.5" that have not fully colored up.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

What i meant to say was once they start showing colors how long before they are fully colored. Days or weeks or months or years


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

All of the above. *** watched a sub-dominant Aulonocara sp. "Lwanda" color up from almost no color, just a sheen on its face, to full color in less than a minute. It happened when a dominant male was removed and it became dominant. I have a male Ngara that has had a blue head since August/September, but it wont finish coloring out on it body, neither the blue or its red. So I guess it really depends on the compatibility of your fish, the chemistry/hierarchy in the tank, and the size of the fish, from my experiences.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What I have retained from my reading here is that at about 3" the male should be about colored-up. If he is not, then wait a little longer, and start looking for other reasons than age or size...like is he the most dominant individual in the tank?

Mine are still smaller than that, so I'm waiting, LOL.


----------

